# Lightroom 3 vs Aperture 3?



## Canosonic (Jul 7, 2010)

So I'm gonna receive my Macbook Pro 15 soon :cheer:
I was just wondering which P&P soft to get. I used Lightroom 2, which a friend lent me,  on my 5 year old 1.6 ghz Asus laptop, so Lightroom 3 will be a swift upgrade, though I'm not bad at learning new software.
But Aperture is only for Mac, maybe I should use the benefit? It's cheaper too?
So what would the very kind members of TPF recommend?

Also, sorry for writing this, but I am perhaps addressing the pirates on this forum. If there are any. 
Pirates are like polar bears. BTW, when was the last time you saw a polar bear within a cage?
I guess I'll have too download PS4 illegally. I bought it for my PC, but I simply can't afford buying it again for my Mac.
I mean what? I payed Adobe already once!
Oh, twice.
No, three times. Lightroom 2 + Photoshop CS4 PC + Photoshop 7.

I guess my case is forgivable.

So whats with illegal soft on macs? Any security thing?


EDIT: First person to post a lmgtfy link will be.... whatever..
I tried google and all results say " Try both and choose ".
Boy, as if I've got the time, money or patience...

Any better recommendations?


----------



## Canosonic (Jul 7, 2010)

:waiting:


----------



## KmH (Jul 7, 2010)

Canosonic said:


> ....I guess I'll have too download PS4 illegally. I bought it for my PC, but I simply can't afford buying it again for my Mac.
> I mean what? I payed Adobe already once!.....


 
Go with Lightroom because there is more support, tuts, people who can help that are already using it, etc.

Have you looked at Adobe's web site for information, or are you just going by urban legend?


_



			Never tell people how to do things. Tell them what to do, and they will surprise you with their ingenuity.
		
Click to expand...

_G.Patton​ 

You don't have to buy CS4 again for your Mac.


----------



## Canosonic (Jul 8, 2010)

OK, I'll get Lightroom3
though i'll try to ask my mom if she can contact her friends at the publishing company where she used to work. They gave us free photoshop 6 when it was new and corel draw 9-11. Maybe the can help us out and give me a copy of Aperture again.
Then I'll maybe try to help some people by posting a side by side review in case no one will overtake me or if my opinion won't be very original.


----------

